# what is meant by "....." in petroleum industry ???



## explorator (3 أغسطس 2011)

first of all, i'm fresh graduate from the faculty of petroleum and mining engineering , and while I was studying and revising some topics, I stopped at some terms and definitions, so have and Idea of making a topic in this forum called "what is meant by "....." in petroleum industry ???

The idea of this topic is that any one who wants to ask about a term or a definition that is used in the petroleum industry ask about it is this topic , and the other members answer him and discuss every thing about that term 

And also , the supervisors and coordinators of the forum can post from time to time the clear answer for some common questions 

, I hope that you like the idea and find it interesting and valuable, and install my topic in the fixed threads


----------



## explorator (3 أغسطس 2011)

And I will start the thread by asking about the term "water table" which is used in the petroleum industry


----------



## explorator (8 أغسطس 2011)

Hi , Every body 
I found the answer for my Question so I want to share it with you >>> 

Water Table in reservoir engineering is means that, the level of the Oil Water Contact OWC or Gas Water Contact GWC in the reservoir. 


Water table "in drilling engineering" 
The top of the derrick at which the crown block is fixed


----------



## explorator (20 أغسطس 2011)

Okay , Ya bash Mohandeseen 
I have another question , that I hope you help me in 

I want to discuss in this thread is that the differences between " semi-submersible and submersible rotary drilling rigs" 


A submersible drilling rig : is a marine vessel design that can be floated to location and lowered onto the sea floor for offshore drilling activities. 



semi-submersible drilling rig : A particular type of floating vessel that is supported primarily on large pontoon-like structures submerged below the sea surface. The operating decks are elevated perhaps 100 or more feet above the pontoons on large steel columns. 

My question is that " is the submersible and the semi- submersible rigs have the same design ????" 

What I mean is that , the same rig when we submerse it (make is rest on the see bed) we call is "submersible rig" ,,,, and when we make it float, we call it semi-submersible 

And it is the "same rig" 

OR 

The design of the semi-submersible rig differs from the design off the submersible rig 

and If it is yes ,,,, what it the difference between them ??? 

Hope that you interact with me ,,, 

Thanks


----------



## drilling engineer (22 أغسطس 2011)

It's really 

an amazing thread 

i promise i will 
interact >> when the chance is available 


god bless u


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

from my knowledge i think that there is no change in structure or design for the above Part of the rig the difference is only in the lower Part 
where in submersible rig the legs of the rig is lying on the ground surface of the sea .. and this type is used only in shallow depth 
and for semi-sub the legs of the rig are not lying down on the sea ground due to the depth of the sea 

this Pic will illustrate the above *******






i hope it helps


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

sorry the pic was not displayed in my 1st and 2nd comment .... check this link for the pic 

http://www.fanarco.net/plus/viewtopic.php?t=2709&sid=02de9cea0b7bc84ed4b457bdaffc45c6


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

next question ... what is meant by fishing in oil well


----------



## explorator (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks so much "eng Towfeq" for your concern

And I agree with your answer ,, but what I want is more details , so I you know any source about that topic " drilling rigs" ,, please share it 

And by the way , the thread in Fanarco forum that you get the photos from is my thread , I'm the one who published it ,, And You will find it published under the same name ,, So any way thanks again for your effort

And I want to Refer to that your question is really a good question , I will search for Appropriate
answer and post the reply


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you explorator 
i'll try to provide u with drilling rigs source as soon as i can ....
and about the fanarco forum i'v noticed that it was your question raised over there and that shows your effort of trying to let us know the difference between the 2 rigs which i think is really important ... 
once again thank you very much


----------



## explorator (31 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks very much Eng _Tawfeq for your concern 

And about your question "what is meant by fishing in oil well 

For Schlumberger site > "oil field glossary" 

Fishing : The application of tools, equipment and techniques for the removal of junk, debris or fish from a wellbore. The *** elements of a fishing operation include an understanding of the dimensions and nature of the fish to be removed, the wellbore conditions, the tools and techniques employed and the process by which the recovered fish will be handled at surface.

I think this definition is very clear 

If you need to know further information ,, I would help


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (1 نوفمبر 2011)

.thank you very much explorator about this information 
the information given by u is clear ... well actually i know a bit about it but i wanted people who didn't hear about it to search and know something about this important term ..
i request from everyone who writes a comment please give a question weather u know the answer or no .... this will help all of us to learn different terms 

 my regards


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (1 نوفمبر 2011)

next question is ... what is sucker rod pump,where is it used and for what purpose


----------

